# Hello Everyone. I just got my SE-R last Saturday.



## VQ35DE (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi, I am new to NF. I just picked up my red 6-sp SE-R last Saturday and enjoy it's low torque very much.
I am planning to down size to 17" rim for winter tire. Can anyone suggest where I can find the right offset for this car? It's calipers are huge and not all the 17" can fit.


----------



## agentbook (Jun 2, 2002)

VQ35DE said:


> Hi, I am new to NF. I just picked up my red 6-sp SE-R last Saturday and enjoy it's low torque very much.
> I am planning to down size to 17" rim for winter tire. Can anyone suggest where I can find the right offset for this car? It's calipers are huge and not all the 17" can fit.


www.tirerack.com or www.tires.com are good places to start


----------



## VQ35DE (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks Agentbook. I got the info now. The offset is 45.


----------

